# 2 of my gerbils died?!



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, 2 of my 3 gerbils died yesterday. THey were fine in the morning but buy 5pm one was lifeless, cold but still alive-just. Then i noticed one of the others was wobbly, she even fell in the food bowl (she was still eating) then she tried to climb up the bars but she was so shaky she fell. The following morning they were both dead. Does anyone know what might have happened?

I bought them from pets at home in february. I was told they were 3 months old. I had fed them nothing new or added nothing different to their tank. They are litter sisters.

The remaining gerbil is suddenly very nervous. I think shes missing her sisters. Will she be fine as an only gerbil? 

Thanks.xx:confused1:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd wait and see if the remaining gerbil is ok and if she is get her a friend. you can introduce using split cage.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Have you sprayed anything like air freshener in the room they live in? or put a new plug in in? i know of people woh have had rodents and fish die due to both of these reasons!!

Hope the third one is ok. X X


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the replys. im not sure how to split the cage or what to use? it is the gerbilarium from pets at home. I was going to buy something bigger in a couple of months. 

I haven't used any air freshner or plug in. Really am baffled to how i lost 2 in one night. Also i forgot to mention that their eyes looked puffy, tired like? Could be because they just weren't well, i dont know.:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

maybe worth taking the remaining one to the vet, get them to give her the all clear and talk about the two that have died. 

To do a split cage you can stick a bit of wire mesh down the middle, put one gerbil on each side (make sure there's food and water on both sides) and keep switching them over every few hours. Then after a while you clean it all out put them in together. I'm not 100% sure on the details but I'm sure you can find an in depth guide on the internet (I found one recently when I thought one of my two was on her way out).


----------



## Hamza (Apr 18, 2010)

hello

I can't believe 2 died on same day, they must have had a fight, but gerbils dont really fight, i have got loads of gerbils, only one died from the only 2 gerbils.

Its very bored, its been acting different, sleeping most of the time, thats why i'm going to play with that one more than i play with the others.

i have hppt://Lovelygerbils.blogspot.com http://lovelygerbils.blogspot.com[/URL]

I am working on it!!
 sorry to hear they died


----------



## Hamza (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh please tell me how to make them together, please go on Lovelygerbils.blogspot.com and find my email from there!!!



thANKS soooooo much:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Lovelygerbils.blogspot.com, thanks, i want to put mine together


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

lillynharry said:


> Hi, 2 of my 3 gerbils died yesterday. THey were fine in the morning but buy 5pm one was lifeless, cold but still alive-just. Then i noticed one of the others was wobbly, she even fell in the food bowl (she was still eating) then she tried to climb up the bars but she was so shaky she fell. The following morning they were both dead. Does anyone know what might have happened?
> 
> I bought them from pets at home in february. I was told they were 3 months old. I had fed them nothing new or added nothing different to their tank. They are litter sisters.
> 
> ...


pets at home is you answer to what happened. all the pets i Adopted/ bought from them either passed away or got really ill.

So instead of trying to *save* these poor little creatures from pet stores, (which doesnt help because the more you buy the more they bring in)

I now get my pets from breeders. Other Than Miko, but with her i just couldnt resist, her licking my fingers XD *i adopted her from animal magic*

I hope you Get her a friend but preferably from a breeder as you will see that there is much more of a reward in it for you and you petty.


----------

